# Tischer BMW - Great E38 7 Series Specials @www.mileoneparts.com!!



## TischerBMW (Mar 21, 2007)

:thumbup: Tischer BMW is proud to offer these great E38 7 Series-specific specials to Bimmerfest members!! Tischer BMW is an authorized BMW dealership located in Silver Spring, MD. We're here to offer the absolute best pricing and service to all Bimmerfest members. Here's a link to our E38 Specials Page:

Tischer BMW E38 7 Series Specials
Oil Filter 10-packs
Front & Rear Complete Brake Kits
Front Cup Holder
Intake Manifold Re-seal Kit

In addition to these specials(discounted 25%-35% off of MSRP, and including FREE Ground Shipping), you can save 20% on all OEM BMW Parts and Accessories on our homepage @ www.mileoneparts.com. You can look up your own parts on the parts catalog, and key the part numbers directly in to get pricing and to place your orders. Thanks so much for all of your support, and we look forward to doing business with all of you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

